
Why can’t Europe create tech giants like the US and China? - lnguyen
https://qz.com/1320983/why-arent-europes-technology-companies-as-big-as-in-the-us-and-china/
======
igravious
I've often wondered about this. As a proud European this makes me sad. We
appear to be good at science mega-projects like CERN which is one bright light
I suppose. And even though I admire Musk and SpaceX I am saddened that Europe
does not have a similarly vibrant rocket industry. Most projections of global
GDP show Europe's slice of the pie dwindling when compared to the US, China
and India. Sad!

